# Look at the News - you should get these free E-books



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The world news is awful! I was just reading the headlines today on MSM sites and even they were doom and gloom. So I found everyone some free E-books that just might come in handy.
As always these specials only last a day or two so double check the price before you click 'buy'.

How To Protect Your Family From The Coming Fall Of Society
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I3MESPKEWGZ6KS&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Effective Ways to Make a Self-Reliant and Hassle Free Living off the Grid 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I3K5HADFO19HDL&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Paracord Projects: 10 Most Popular Projects
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I17PLN7JCIIJCH&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

What You Need to Know To Survive When Society Collapses And People Are Desperate
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I2AZ3586JSGOZG&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

The SHTF Stockpile: 33 + Most Important Items Every Prepper Stockpile
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I1N3PIQKZ66EFW&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Survival Box Set: 51 Surviving Life Hacks to Increase Your Safety
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...R&coliid=IQFKPRGU24MTR&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Survival Guide Box Set: Learn About Bushcraft Survival and Carrying Concealed Weapon for Self-Defens
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I3RARK0DIIBZX6&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

The Preppers Urban Guide to Prepare for a Disaster in an Urban Environment
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I2FHZWRIQ2QX2Y&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Survival Gardening Essentials
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I1ZT96LYBZDK3U&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Off the Grid Gourmet 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I1UNM3CRGDH3XS&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Bushcraft BOX SET 4 IN 1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I3H29WBSZ1VH2Q&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

The Ultimate Survival Manual: Practical Handbook on How to Stay Alive in a Time of Crisis
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I3875O9Z7EJ86V&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

How to Organize and Preserve Your Food and Water Supply
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I2S7NNTZ7Y5SYV&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Outstanding Lessons for Living Off the Grid and Protecting Your Loved Ones 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I35OPBNJ85ZU7K&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

A Guide for Beginners on Camping with Mouthwatering Campfire Recipes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...R&coliid=ISNFSQ0C9RYUJ&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Survival Plants, Prepping for Pennies, Homesteading for Beginners, Survival Medicine 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I25W9VY4V5SM0Z&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

SHTF Root Cellar: 30 Tips On How To Build A Root Cellar And Store Your Food Under The Ground
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&coliid=I2X276A9QSS0HG&ref_=wl_it_dp_v_nS_ttl

Homesteading Made Easy 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LIFN6PM...UTF8&colid=NCSS01U6V7VU&coliid=I32KFYS20QWYAV

Cast Iron Cookbook
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UF61ME2...UTF8&colid=16T1F7C2HYW1&coliid=I27OEZ5D190TJC

DUTCH OVEN COOKING
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VECO8QA...=UTF8&colid=16T1F7C2HYW1&coliid=I91GWN18WHY2I


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great stuff! Thank you.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Hiwall!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

They're free for Kindle unlimited only. :gaah:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Country Living said:


> They're free for Kindle unlimited only. :gaah:


No I believe they are(or were) free for anyone. I checked them all as I was listing them.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

They are free, all except one. I don't have Kindle unlimited, and I downloaded them all free on kindle for PC...then transferred to Calibre and changed format from amazon to epub and mobi for my other readers


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

They say Kindle Unlimited and then off the right you get the Kindle price. I looked at _Effective Ways to Make a Self-Reliant and Hassle Free Living off the Grid_ and a few others.... all were free with Kindle Unlimited and not with regular Kindle. _The Effective Ways to Make a Self-Reliant and Hassle Free Living off the Grid_ is $2.99 with Kindle.

I'm not challenging you on what you posted; I applaud you passing on information about preparedness books. Many people have Kindle Unlimited - I don't.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

rhrobert said:


> They are free, all except one. I don't have Kindle unlimited, and I downloaded them all free on kindle for PC...then *transferred to Calibre and changed format from amazon to epub and mobi for my other readers*


If MosquitoMountainMan comes by, you will find out why that's not a good idea. By making the books free in perpetutity for your readers, it robs the authors of well-earned income. Many authors, including MMM and GypsySue, rely on this income. The authors make the books free on Amazon for a very limited time in order to generate reviews and they will go to great lengths to find out who circumvented the process.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is perfectly fine to download the free books and move them to any or all of your readers. When you download the books Amazon asks where you want them delivered and you can deliver them to every one of your readers at that time or later on if you want. 
My total income comes from my book sales. I never promote mine and never offer a free sale day but that is a choice every author has to make. Often they offer their books for free in the hopes that after reading them people will leave good comments and that will lead to more sales.
Books are offered for free because the authors WANT you to get them free. Do not hesitate to get the free ones.
I just checked and eight of them now cost money. You have to act fast with the free ones ( 12 are still free).


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

rhrobert said:


> They are free, all except one. I don't have Kindle unlimited, and I downloaded them all free on kindle for PC...then transferred to Calibre and changed format from amazon to epub and mobi for my other readers


Free books from Amazon are fine to download as long as they are put up for free by the author or copyright holder. You can change the format as long a they are for your own use. IF you offer them to others (even for free) you are violating the copyrights of the author or publisher. That is stealing and it has cost my wife and I thousands of dollars over the years. I used to be nice to the people who did this and assumed that it was done out of ignorance. I still am nice at times. Some sites make it difficult to contact the administrator. On those I go to the business that host the site. I get the site shut down. Some have lost all of their work when that happens. It is a violation of federal and international law to share copyrighted material. While the individual may never face prosecution the businesses that host them will get shut down and they will act very quickly and decisively. They do not warn anyone either. One minute the site is up and the next it's gone with no forwarding address. If I ever find the actual thief they'll be begging me to call the cops to save their sorry a$$. I hate thieves.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Country Living said:


> If MosquitoMountainMan comes by, you will find out why that's not a good idea. By making the books free in perpetutity for your readers, it robs the authors of well-earned income. Many authors, including MMM and GypsySue, rely on this income. The authors make the books free on Amazon for a very limited time in order to generate reviews and they will go to great lengths to find out who circumvented the process.


********. They offered it free. What I do with it for my own use is my business. If i want to convert it for use on another device, I will. I am not uploading it to others. Same with any books I purchase. They are mine, I don't care what amazon says.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Free books from Amazon are fine to download as long as they are put up for free by the author or copyright holder. You can change the format as long a they are for your own use. IF you offer them to others (even for free) you are violating the copyrights of the author or publisher. That is stealing and it has cost my wife and I thousands of dollars over the years. I used to be nice to the people who did this and assumed that it was done out of ignorance. I still am nice at times. Some sites make it difficult to contact the administrator. On those I go to the business that host the site. I get the site shut down. Some have lost all of their work when that happens. It is a violation of federal and international law to share copyrighted material. While the individual may never face prosecution the businesses that host them will get shut down and they will act very quickly and decisively. They do not warn anyone either. One minute the site is up and the next it's gone with no forwarding address. If I ever find the actual thief they'll be begging me to call the cops to save their sorry a$$. I hate thieves.


Good for you. I don't repost them, I don't like kindle reader, and I change them for my readers on my devices. 
I buy plenty of books and change them as well.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Country Living said:


> They say Kindle Unlimited and then off the right you get the Kindle price. I looked at _Effective Ways to Make a Self-Reliant and Hassle Free Living off the Grid_ and a few others.... all were free with Kindle Unlimited and not with regular Kindle. _The Effective Ways to Make a Self-Reliant and Hassle Free Living off the Grid_ is $2.99 with Kindle.
> 
> I'm not challenging you on what you posted; I applaud you passing on information about preparedness books. Many people have Kindle Unlimited - I don't.


I don't either...most of them are still free


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I was able to download the books but I had to also download the most current Kindle reader for my device before they would show up in my library.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

rhrobert said:


> They are free, all except one. I don't have Kindle unlimited, and I downloaded them all free on kindle for PC...then transferred to Calibre and changed format from amazon to epub and mobi for my other readers


You came across as having a blog, website, whatever so you can't blame us for believing you were offering these books free to a readership. My apologies for the misunderstanding. In the future you might want to clarify what you are doing.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

More free books. Remember to check price before clicking 'buy'.

Wood Fired Ceramic Pots 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012EHKUFG...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B012EHKUFG&tag=false

EMP and SHTF Stockpile Box Set: Things You Must-Have in Order to Survive
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AX1O826...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01AX1O826&tag=false

DIY Wood Pallet Projects
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014X7RP5I...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B014X7RP5I&tag=false

The Essentials For Wilderness Survival
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PJMWCVO...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00PJMWCVO&tag=false

Lessons to Live an Independent and Stress Free Life off the Grid
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019YQBIZQ...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B019YQBIZQ&tag=false

Make Your Own Essential Oils from Raw Plants
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LKQSSMK...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00LKQSSMK&tag=false

Raising Chickens: A Beginner's Guide to Raising, Breeding, and Caring for Chickens
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VJEOD2W...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00VJEOD2W&tag=false

How To Dry Herbs: The Ultimate Manual on Preserving Herbs 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QU4RR6...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B019QU4RR6&tag=false

GARDENING BUNDLE! THE ONLY GARDENING BOOK YOU NEED 600+ pages
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133U4H2U...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B0133U4H2U&tag=false


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> Funny the difference one letter makes: e-readers vs readers. Maybe it's an age/technology thing. I do the same thing with my more favorite ebooks. Except I convert them to Word so I can format them (b/c the automatic formatting sucks) how I want and print them for 3 ring binders.
> 
> Also, roughly the first half of those are no longer free to keep for Kindle. They are all still free for Kindle Unlimited. The following quote are what I was able to get for free.


Can I ask how you are formatting ebooks to Word?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I use Calibre when converting my books from word to mobi before I transmit to Amazon for publishing.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

More books..........................

Blacksmithing For Beginners: Essentials To Start Your Blacksmith Career
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A835IHS...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01A835IHS&tag=false

The Ultimate Guide to Help You Survive Any Crisis You Might Encounter- 600 pages!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AZLZPHQ...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01AZLZPHQ&tag=false

Beekeeping 101
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WZFEHCK...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00WZFEHCK&tag=false

Soap Making: How To Make Natural Handmade Soap From Scratch
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TCLDFNC...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00TCLDFNC&tag=false

Survival Tricks in Life Hazard Situations
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017T2B0TQ...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B017T2B0TQ&tag=false


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't understand anything anybody said in this thread, guess I'll move on to the next one.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess someone will have to enlighten me: I don't see how these are "free" when you have to purchase "Kindle Unlimited" in order to download and read them.

Were they free to all for only a day or two, and then the offer ended?

I appreciate the work you put into searching for these titles, but they're NOT FREE if you can't download them without paying for a service.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Gardening Books For Beginner: Horticulture Gardening Guide: Gardening For Beginners Box Set (Grow Your Own Food Vegetables Garden Guide and Hydroponics ... Gardening Books For Beginners TWO BOOK SET)

http://www.amazon.com/Gardening-Books-Beginner-Horticulture-Hydroponics-ebook/dp/B01BU0I4JC/ref=sr_1_21?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1456069285&sr=1-21&refinements=p_n_date%3A1249100011


----------

